# Which One? (off-roaders will probably hate)



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Which one would you pick? as far as kits go?
Caractere Kit
















Kamei Dakar Kit
















ABT kit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*

You should have given us the possibility to vote for STOCK.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Which One? (spockcat)*

Hahahahaha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (corradokidg60)*

While each kit certainly has a piece or two that looks good, such as the abt wheel arch/mudguard, it is beyond me why anyone would set up one of these big, heavy, wagons basically for autocross. You couldn't drive up a gravel driveway on those wheels without bending something, and lane divider dots will take your fillings out.
I mean, there are now quite a few fast SUVs without all the extra weight and gear for offroad, those seem like a more sensible starting point for most of these type of mods.


----------



## KarlZuni (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (spockcat)*

ABT and Caractre look too low rider-ish.


----------



## DWPC (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*

Some people have too much money for their own good


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (DWPC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWPC* »_Some people have too much money for their own good








My thoughts exactly!


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (DWPC)*

It's not the money at all, it's the idea of making the thing look like a 5-door GTi. How come there isn't one of these kits with metal protection, bristling with aux lighting and spare tires and such?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Which One?*

Here's my "Tune" - 
*  ABT * 
Fender flares
*  Caractere  * 
Grill
Ft & Rr Valances
Upper Spoiler
Tailgate Blend
Exhaust
*  Kamei  * 
Eyelids
And I would like to add BBS RXII, however the 21" just doesn't seem to "cut it".
Matt


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (NMoore)*

Those are nothing. Check this out for impracticality...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (Huge)*

Is that the new H2 with the air suspension set at loading level? Or is this the setting for washing and waxing?


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Kamei kit with the ABT grille.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2driveR* »_Which one would you pick? as far as kits go?
Kamei Dakar Kit



















I have to say I really LOVE this one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Which One? (Cullen)*

KAMEI KIT - HOLY GORGEOUS BATMAN.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

Does Dakar have totally great roads? I think those are Conti SportContacts on there, great in sand so long as there is asphalt 1/32nd inch below it.
Funny about that H2 at "wash height," I actually left an almost perfect dirt racing stripe about 8" wide washing a car this last weekend. Do-over, peals of laughter from Wifenstein...


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Check out the sign over the POS H2. "StreetTrucks". Yeah, like you could drive that abortion on any street without tearing crap off of it!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW-Newbie)*

This is obviously from a "low rider" meet and on the road the hydraulic suspension is pumped up to a decent height. Still looks ugly but certianly they wouldn't drive with the frame and body dragging on the ground.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

I would. Put that stupid waste of time to an early (and astoundingly spark-creating!) demise.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Iago)*

Wonder if it "hops"? LOL
The Kamei kit is the first really good looking one I have seen for the T-Reg if you aren't planning on off-roading.


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: (Madrigar)*

Charactere front and everything else Kamei.. Voted Kamei...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2driveR* »_Caractere Kit









The front I would most likely leave stock , but the rear, I would love to look like this!!!


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

Caractere. Might as well make it look flash, cause that thing AIN'T following my Cherokee ANYWHERE offroad. It's a performance utility vehicle with adequate offroad characteristics for a stock vehicle. I would drive one as my daily and keep my Jeep for the tough stuff. (and no the cherokee is no where near stock and i don't claim it to be)
Flame away, but pack your rig and head out to meet me and we'll be winhcing you out by lunch. Cheers!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vdub-jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-jet* »_Flame away, but pack your rig and head out to meet me and we'll be winhcing you out by lunch. Cheers! 




























_Modified by Cullen at 9:41 AM 10-8-2003_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2driveR* »_Kamei Dakar Kit



















Before the Touareg there was:
A) Golf Country
B) Audi Allroad 







...see why I like the BLACK Kamei one??








http://194.204.28.221/pictures/0018/0003.jpg
http://194.204.28.221/pictures/0018/0005.jpg


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-jet* »_Caractere. Might as well make it look flash, cause that thing AIN'T following my Cherokee ANYWHERE offroad. It's a performance utility vehicle with adequate offroad characteristics for a stock vehicle. I would drive one as my daily and keep my Jeep for the tough stuff. (and no the cherokee is no where near stock and i don't claim it to be)
Flame away, but pack your rig and head out to meet me and we'll be winhcing you out by lunch. Cheers! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif RTFO. (right the f*ck on)
Ditto for that Eurovan.


_Modified by BillyT. at 4:36 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif RTFO. (right the f*ck on)
Ditto for that Eurovan.

_Modified by BillyT. at 4:36 PM 10-8-2003_

Not sure what you are trying to say but American engineering seems to think that BIGGER is better nothing to the concept of EFFECIENCY there is an expression in Russian saying "You got strength no need for brains" (slopy translation)


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

What I am saying is that the Eurovan pictured wouldn't even be able to make it thru the trail that leads to the area that I wheel in, let alone actually run any of the trails in that particular area. 
That is all I am saying.
Touaregs are cool, but do us all a favor, and try keep them on the pavement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_What I am saying is that the Eurovan pictured wouldn't even be able to make it thru the trail that leads to the area that I wheel in, let alone actually run any of the trails in that particular area. 
That is all I am saying.


Are you basing this "knowledge" from ACTUAL experience with the 2.5TDI Syncro T4 as in the picture with special diffs? Or?
You know there are no allwheeldrive EuroVans on the northamerican continent so I understand the misconseption...but they are no toys!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_What I am saying is that the Eurovan pictured wouldn't even be able to make it thru the trail that leads to the area that I wheel in, let alone actually run any of the trails in that particular area. 


Depsite popular belief (and todays spam emails







) SIZE is not what matters...take a look at this Country Golf's nobbies you should see where and what we have done with our (our=me and ppl in the Country Golf club) Country Golf's (BTW a factory VW vehicle!)








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{95C7C...e.JPG








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{EA021...e.JPG








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{B87DF...e.JPG








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{5E1C2...e.JPG

As you can tell from the front (stock btw) skidplate this car is BEING USED!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

the black one looks really good!!! nice to drive from socal to Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (MK2driveR)*

You are right: at least THIS off-roader has no kind words ...
BUT, keep faith ... Kobe Bryant would probably take all THREE!
Hmmmmm?
Guess I come from the "wrong culture!"
Would like t find out where the "roof egg" on the Dakar version comes from though. Gotta have asolution for "skis & snowshoes" SOON!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Which One? (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_Would like t find out where the "roof egg" on the Dakar version comes from though. Gotta have asolution for "skis & snowshoes" SOON!























Why don't you email Kamei about this?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Which One? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Why don't you email Kamei about this?


US dist. has no prices yet will post when I get info!


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Quote, originally posted by BillyT. » 
What I am saying is that the Eurovan pictured wouldn't even be able to make it thru the trail that leads to the area that I wheel in, let alone actually run any of the trails in that particular area. 
That is all I am saying.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Are you basing this "knowledge" from ACTUAL experience with the 2.5TDI Syncro T4 as in the picture with special diffs? Or?
You know there are no allwheeldrive EuroVans on the northamerican continent so I understand the misconseption...but they are no toys!


I think this will pretty much sum up what Billy was trying to say..
http://www.projectxj.com/videos/moab-day1.WMV
Now I'll see if I can find some video of some serious rigs.










_Modified by AllisonJM at 9:42 PM 10-18-2003_


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (AllisonJM)*

Got pricing on the Kamei kit the other day, anybody interested?
Also got some nice brush guards coming for you off-roaders


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

what is the price on the black Kamei kit???


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

TO ECS Tuning : Attached the e-mail I received for an inquiry about the Kamei grill.
"Thank you for your inquiry. This is a new item, well it hasn't been released as of yet. I doubt we will have another further information, price, pictures or anything more than what you can currently see for probably about 6 weeks. As soon as we have more information, it will be posted up to our website.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
800/296-8850 ext 211 & 222
703/823-0202 ext 211 & 222"
IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE PPRICING DO NOT POST AND SOLICIT AN INQUIRY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREG* »_TO ECS Tuning : Attached the e-mail I received for an inquiry about the Kamei grill.
"Thank you for your inquiry. This is a new item, well it hasn't been released as of yet. I doubt we will have another further information, price, pictures or anything more than what you can currently see for probably about 6 weeks. As soon as we have more information, it will be posted up to our website.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
800/296-8850 ext 211 & 222
703/823-0202 ext 211 & 222"
IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE PPRICING DO NOT POST AND SOLICIT AN INQUIRY









You're right! They posted that they had pricing just last week. What happened between then and now? Dog ate their paper?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (TREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREG* »_TO ECS Tuning : Attached the e-mail I received for an inquiry about the Kamei grill.
"Thank you for your inquiry. This is a new item, well it hasn't been released as of yet. I doubt we will have another further information, price, pictures or anything more than what you can currently see for probably about 6 weeks. As soon as we have more information, it will be posted up to our website.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
800/296-8850 ext 211 & 222
703/823-0202 ext 211 & 222"
IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE PPRICING DO NOT POST AND SOLICIT AN INQUIRY









Kinda confused... Are you saying that is the specific email that we wrote you, because it does not have our correct phone #'s. What are you trying to say?
I will post Kamei retail pricing soon


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Kinda confused... Are you saying that is the specific email that we wrote you, because it does not have our correct phone #'s. What are you trying to say?
I will post Kamei retail pricing soon


Tom,
It's really quite simple. A few days ago, you wrote, _"Got pricing on the Kamei kit the other day, anybody interested?"_ and then failed to be able to provide pricing. Not a good way to ingratiate yourself with potential customers....


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Tom,
It's really quite simple. A few days ago, you wrote, _"Got pricing on the Kamei kit the other day, anybody interested?"_ and then failed to be able to provide pricing. Not a good way to ingratiate yourself with potential customers....



True & I got pricing at work. It's been crazy during business hours so I just have not had the time to post it. The parts, to my knowledge, are still not available. 
Still does not explain the post above


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Here is Kamei *List* prices, not sure what we will be selling them for yet. Greatly depends how strong or how weak the dollar is at the time of purchase.
Grille Guard primed $499.00
Side protection sills $499.00
Mesh grille $479.00
Headlamp lids $89.00
Wheel arch set primed $1200.00
Side protection sills $499.00
Door spoilers set/4 $239
Roof Box $799
Grille badge $49.00
Rear skid plate $299
Badge for rear hatch $69
Floor mat set black $399
Foor mat set grey $399

Also some In Pro Touareg products that we will also carry, these are also List prices only.
Front chrome bull bar $895
Front chrome lower bar $399
Chrome side step pipes $999
Stainless steel mirro covers $239
Chrome Grille covers $159
Customers pricing will be *less* than the prices listed here. Not sure exactly what they will be until those parts come into the country. 
We have now also included the Touareg on our model pull down off our home pages, look for for these products & other items on our site soon.


----------



## LeatherMK2 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

those tires on the golf are yokohama geolanders if im not mistaken. either that or some cheese dik brand knock off.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom,
Can we get a catalog or pictures in the mail or something to look at...


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_Tom,
Can we get a catalog or pictures in the mail or something to look at...









Only have one at the moment, hope to get more soon


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom,
Have you gotten any catalogs yet??? Would love to see one


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (navybean)*

wow
this thread has been brought back from the dead
greg


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (spalding12)*

it comes back to life after cleaning out my email box and a day off from work


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (navybean)*

yeah i wanna see the catalog too!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (navybean)*

yeah i wanna see the catalog too!!!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_yeah i wanna see the catalog too!

Chris,
For us, as we do want the Touareg, my wife and I want a R32 even more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (navybean)*

how is this for offroading. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

If you roll it over, it rolls itself back on its feet.


----------

